# Key Lime Fly II - HB Waterman



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats ... Awesome Boat !


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Beautiful boat. Prior owner took immaculate care of her...enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Very Nice! I have a Guide Green Waterman 16! These things are great!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that is what I call an upgrade!! Awesome skiff!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Daggum man that's a little more substantial skiff than the NMZ. Looks to be in fantastic condition too. Congratulations!


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Heck of an upgrade, my friend! Congrats!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Serious case of upgrade-itis! 

Awesome rig, I'm sure you're still finding out just how many opportunities that rig offers. 

Enjoy it!

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice man [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] enjoy


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Serious case of upgrade-itis!
> 
> Awesome rig, I'm sure you're still finding out just how many opportunities that rig offers.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a 16' 2001 Waterman. Since I'm still young the 1st few years of that skiff IMO are a CLASSIC! Very functional with the tiller and Grab Bar/seating. From the Video at ECC the skiff looks like new. Enjoy!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome skiff! Do you have any idea of where the cooler grab bar came from? I have a simmilar skiff that would work well on. Thanks


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Tiller [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

congrats, night and day difference


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Congrats! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Key Lime Fly II - HB Waterman - Side Console Conversion COMPLETE*

The side console conversion is finished!  Side console courtesy of Orange County Boatworks.

Thanks....Jerry


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

What color are each of the boats? I like both!


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> What color are each of the boats? I like both!


Thanks! The Gheenoe is Key Lime Green and the Waterman is Guide Green.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

What year is the hull?

Can you stand while driving?

Are you going to fab some type of fiberglass bench to cover the the open area between the two hatches? Add a small Yeti to fill in some of the gap?

Add some custom cushions!

The HB Waterman IMO is one of the most tried and true skiffs ever made for poling. Your skiff looks great and opens up the cockpit with-out that monster cooler/grab bar. 

Enjoy, as that will become one of the Classic skiffs ever built!


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

The hull is a 2002 model. I am 5'10" and it's very comfortable to stand while driving. That was one of my requirements and why I went with the OCBW console. The plan is to put a Yeti 35 to make a full bench in the back and to have some custom cushions made that bolt on. The Yeti is a perfect fit.

I want to keep the cockpit and front deck clear (no trolling motor). The boat is light and the draft and poling capabilities are amazing. 

The boat is in like new condition and I plan to keep it for a very long time. 


> What year is the hull?
> 
> Can you stand while driving?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

Very cool. Who makes that color?



> > What color are each of the boats? I like both!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The Gheenoe is Key Lime Green and the Waterman is Guide Green.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

side console looks great!


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Just thought I would post my final prop selection results....it may help some of you get dialed in.

I am running a PowerTech SCD 4-blade 14 pitch. Was able to get to 5300 RPM at WOT, 30.6 MPH. Talked to the guys at PT and they said to "gold plate the prop....it's perfect. ZERO slip!" Actually getting .6 MPH better than perfect and the holeshot is amazing...the boat hops up on plane almost instantly and the stern rides nice and high. It acts like a four wheel drive vehicle as far as handling. I would recommend this prop to anyone with a similar setup (Yamaha 60hp 2-stroke on a HB Waterman). I think it really is the best prop for this boat. Even with a three blade prop you will not gain that much more speed and sacrifice holeshot. 

Thanks....Jerry


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice skiff and the side console conversion looks great! How's the two stroke working out for you? Fuel consumption?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice addition with the console. Did you buy that rig from Orlando. Looks aweful familiar. Maybe im wrong.. :-?


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Redfin.  I am a two stroke fan. Power to weight of this motor suits this hull very well. Fuel consumption is not bad...burns about 5-6 gph at cruise and approx. 7-8 gph at WOT.

After Hours 2...thank you as well. Yes, the boat used to be owned by a gentleman in Orlando. I purchased it back in April.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

It turned out real nice even if you did ditch the tiller! LOL

I used to have a 2001 16' with rolled gunnels, but this economy forced me to sell. Will get another in the future as they are already classics.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought I recognized that rig somewhere. I think I may have drooled onto it a few times but you have probably washed it since then ;D. Jokes aside, that is probably the cleanest and well taken care of boat that money can buy. Also, judging from the gentleman you bought it from babied to the max. Enjoy!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sweet skiff man

Looks great. 

60hp. Wow Brazilnut and the other HP bashers may not count this as a microskiff :'(

LOL. Not too concerned about their downer opinions anyway!

Great Skiff


----------

